# What is a good size folicle ? and what is a bad size ? *



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hi every one just a question 
what is a good size follicel ? and what is a bad size ?
this is my second iui on my first iui i had 1 that was 20mm and 2 that was 12mm and small follicels...................
This time round i had 1 that was 18.5mm nurse said will grow bigger
and 1 that is 13mm and 4 under 10mm 
the 4 under 10 mm she said she will not count them so i was wondering the 13mm i have................
will that grow as well as the 18.5mm
she has included the 13mm i am thinking if it was no good she would not of counted it confusing
I should of ask'd her at the time   what is a good size and what is a bad size 
do you think the 13mm follicel i have will do anything 
i would love twins   but i also would like to know what's good and whats not also if any one know's what measurement is a good womb lining   i am knew to all this and interested in getting to know whats good and what's bad
karen xxxxxx


----------



## jen_d (Aug 5, 2006)

Karen

Well on my first IUI i only had one follie which was viable.

Follies grow 1-2mm a day so depending when  you have your trigger injection and basting the 13mm could have grown enough, i think follies over 24mm are too big.

Good luck and i hope that you are 2nd time lucky

jen
x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I was told that for IUI any follicle over 18mm was viable & that they usually grow 2mm a day.

Our clinic also told us that twins was still quite rare with IUI (but not impossible!!) & in 10 years they'd only had one set of triplets through IUI.

Good luck!
Jess xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I can really only agree with the other ladies...

They usually like a follicle to be minimum of around 18mm before it ruptures and releases an egg to ensure that the egg is mature & healthy.  If the follicle is under about 18mm then it may mean the egg is too immature and not good for fertilisation....if the follicle is over about 26+mm then it could mean the egg is too mature and also not ideal for good fertilisation.

Follicles grow about 1-2mm per day...this is obviously just an average so some may be slower to grow whilst others may have a little growth spurt.

If you already have a dominant follicle of 18.5mm and a smaller one at 13mm then as Jen has suggested, it may depend on when you have the hcg trigger injection.  The smaller follicle at 13mm may have enough time to grow a bit bigger but you wouldn't want the dominant follicle (already 18.5) to get too big.

At the moment I'd say it's looking good for the dominant one and the other one may get big enough but needs to grow another 5mm or so to ensure nice mature healthy egg.

As for womb lining...they like it to be minimum of 8mm for good implantation...womb lining also grows at about 1-2mm per day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Amelie_S (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Karen

I asked my doc the same thing this week because my follicle was 26mm and I thought that sounded massive compared to my clomid cycles. She said it was big but as it was already showing signs of ovulating, it was still viable. My other follies were all under 15, but too immature to even get released. She said that any follicles smaller than 18 at the time the lead follicle was over 18 will usually stop growing as the big one takes precedence.

Is this your first iui? I've just started my 2ww and I'm already stressed about getting another negative. GOODLUCK to you 

Amelie xxx


----------

